# New website check it out



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

www.BulldogPaintingLLC.com


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Might be a good idea to Introduce yourself before you get people to give you opinions on your web site. I can tell your all excited about it cuz you got all fired up and decided to register here and show everyone.

Your website look real good, Just not sure what that image is that your using as a background?

Pat


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

OK the image is a sky scroll down it becomes a wall with moulding and a floor. Let me restart by saying i do mostly residential work in NJ. Do all work myself. I do all types of painting and have been slammed with work. i've actually been on here for months


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Look nice - did you do this yourself or did you pay someone? if you paid someone how much does something like that cost?

Pat


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

it was actually a barter. he needed his exterior house painted and i needed a website. of course he paid for all materials and he also layed out the van lettering, lawn signs, t-shirts and business cards.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice website :thumbsup:


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the site, looks great. Took awhile to load though, but then again I might be lagging. Is the guy going to do your SEO ? If not you might want to butter up RCP, she knows a thing or 2 and might be willing to sell her knowledge to you in exchange for Pizza Hut gift cards and bootleg whiskey.


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

nice some pizza hut gift cards. He is gonna do the seo for me but i also have a few friends who can also help me with it.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great! I have to re-do mine once I slow down a bit. Do you get many "Painter for a Day" requests? I have seen a few others offering this service and I was wondering if the consumer is interested.


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

i just launched the site last week....so your answer is no so far


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Get ready for the salesmen to start calling, once they find your site you will get a crap load of calls daily, telling you how they can put you at the top of Google and everything else.
In my area we are still a bit behind on the times, more people use the phone book then the internet so PPC was a waste of money for me, I would definetly try to check around and find out what is working for other people in your area before commiting to any PPC campaigns or anything else. ,


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> I like the site, looks great. Took awhile to load though, but then again I might be lagging. Is the guy going to do your SEO ? If not you might want to butter up RCP, she knows a thing or 2 and might be willing to sell her knowledge to you in exchange for Pizza Hut gift cards and bootleg whiskey.


LOL, glad to see you back Modern! The pizza is not necessary, but the whisky......

Bulldog, the site looks great, very well done and easy to navigate:thumbsup:
One thing I might suggest is to organize your photos a little different.
Maybe one page of all interior, one page of exterior, one of floors, and some descriptions.
If a customer is looking for interior painting, just direct them to the interiors so they don't have to look at sheds, floors, etc.

If you are doing your own SEO, check out the rest of this section. There are several threads with lists of directories. You do have a google business listing don't you?

BTW, nice job on the Facebook Page as well.
And welcome to the forum!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am stealing your color picker.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice btw.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I am stealing your color picker.


Good idea N8. Your site is looking a little sparse.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

smart  :laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

nEighter said:


> smart  :laughing:


I checked it out and ended up in a 70 page photostream on flickr. It looked like a chinese tourist with a polaroid and an interest in weather being driven around KC! :jester: I'm not sure cyberspace has enough bandwith for what you are doing!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

awesome site chris--well done!


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice, I like the fact that you use a name that just about everybody adores.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

neato


----------

